# green up dam



## tobeast (Mar 6, 2009)

can anyone tell me what the river looks like and possibly give me alittle advice on this place want to try it tomorrow if its fishable thanks tightlines


----------



## crab (Apr 14, 2004)

it was way up to over the walkway but I dont know about now.


----------



## longbow45613 (Jul 26, 2008)

before you go to greenup call the tackle box in ironton ohio . they will give you info on the latest conditions and whats biting.


----------



## grouser68 (Mar 30, 2009)

Was at Greenup today 1100-1530, left just as the rain was hitting. I caught 1 small sauger, 1 drum, 1 white bass. Saw the only other guy fishing catch a small sauger.Had 3 bites I missed on my set pole, was just a slow day I suppose.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Got a few today 21 Whites And 3 Hybrids on a Gizz 3 Crankbait. High water still.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Way to go Dave.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Dave, that bottom pic fish just about INHALED that Gizz! What is it about White Gizz?
LMJ


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

The white is matching up with the shad swimming around here really good in the murky water. I started using a Black Pearl , then switched to the White and got even better results. Here's a look at a shad.Looks kinda bright,huh..


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

Where can you buy the gizz 3 04 s at? I live in columbus, but i do goto portsmouth a few times.
Thanks


----------



## grouser68 (Mar 30, 2009)

Any new reports? What shape is the river in? Are there any sauger biting at all? Would love to hit it again if they are, just got one dink last time, need a mess for the family! Any info much appriciated!Tango Mike!


----------

